# What type of watch do you have?



## Always BSI (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a crappy Velcro one from BIG5 I got 3 years ago. I think Its time for an upgrade...


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 6, 2012)

G Shock. The only watch I would ever wear working for any emergency service.

I have the mudman its pretty cheap at $60. There are some really cool tactical ones for around $100-$150.


----------



## Bosco836 (Aug 6, 2012)

Always BSI said:


> I have a crappy Velcro one from BIG5 I got 3 years ago. I think Its time for an upgrade...



Timex Ironman


----------



## Aidey (Aug 6, 2012)

There have been 2 recent discussions on this topic. 

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?p=199151

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?p=384068#


----------



## Always BSI (Aug 6, 2012)

Aidey said:


> There have been 2 recent discussions on this topic.
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?p=199151
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?p=384068#



Seems legit.


----------



## FireHawk918 (Aug 6, 2012)

Breitling super ocean chronograph II, breitling professional emergency, and tag heuer formula 1


----------



## Shepard (Aug 7, 2012)

A cheap Timex from Target. Lasts two or three years maybe more and if I smash it on the gurney restraining my favorite 5150, no big deal!


----------



## firecoins (Aug 7, 2012)

an ipod


----------



## firecoins (Aug 7, 2012)

I used to have a watch designed for navy seals. it broke in a week. I guess they use it for shooting practise.


----------



## CANMAN (Aug 8, 2012)

FireHawk918 said:


> Breitling super ocean chronograph II, breitling professional emergency, and tag heuer formula 1



:rofl::rofl::rofl: Sir please explain to my why on earth would you wear 3500.00 plus watches to work in Emergency Services?

My nice watches are worn in my off time. For work I alternate between my Lum-Tec, Luminox Colormark, and a G-Shock.

I have also been trying to get my hands on a Maratac Pilot for some time but there are rare to find for sale, and most that are people want insane markups for.


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Aug 8, 2012)

A Gir watch:

http://www.artsnow.com/img/4-53540217-0-0-0

It seems to be the industry standard around here.


----------



## Simusid (Aug 8, 2012)

lawndartcatcher said:


> A Gir watch:
> 
> http://www.artsnow.com/img/4-53540217-0-0-0
> 
> It seems to be the industry standard around here.



I have the same watch.  I feel naked, and far far too mature without it.


----------



## pa132399 (Aug 9, 2012)

luminox seal watch got it for 235 nice watch has nylon strap with velcro and waterproof and the little lights wont go out for 25 yrs there radioactive. in all truth im inpressed with it ive had it for about a yr and the face is hardly scratched and the thing is still ticking a yr later with the same battery


----------



## EMTjhk (Aug 9, 2012)

I love this one. Either the battery life is super long or mine's been bewitched.

http://www.amazon.com/Casio-F105W-1A-Illuminator-Digital-Watch/dp/B000GB1RAU/ref=pd_sbs_watch_2


----------



## Sandog (Aug 9, 2012)

With my eyes I need an analog watch with a big dial, not C-lo or puff daddy big, but something good at a distance. I like the Timex E. And it looks cool.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 9, 2012)

Usually a Times Ironman or Expedition. They're good to 100M depth (or so they say) and they take a beating. They're also cheap enough that if/when it gets too scratched or smashed, I can just replace it. I've had watches that cost anywhere between $15 and $50. The all worked for as long as I've needed them to.


----------



## FireHawk918 (Aug 23, 2012)

Canman, I can't wear cheap watches, after wearing expensive watches every day for 4 years the light weight cheap watches annoy my wrist and i cant focus.They have a great warranty on them so I'm not too worried. If you can suggest a cheap watch with some weight in the $150-$300 range I'd get it in a heartbeat.


----------



## medicman14 (Aug 23, 2012)

I have the same problem; however, Mine is related to tolerating the quality of the metals. After loosing my beloved stainless Rolex GMT master 2, I had a problem finding a watch that felt like it was there. I found the Citizen eco-drive all stainless steel for around $350-ish at a watch / jewelry store,  it has shown itself to have a decent weight and quality.  That In addition to being solar powered,  so no batteries to change. 
Over the years I've bought three more of varying design,  but all eco-drives from Citizen. 
One day,  I have faith,  I will replace my lost rolly - probably after all the kids grow up and move out... I really do miss it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 23, 2012)

FireHawk918 said:


> Breitling super ocean chronograph II, breitling professional emergency, and tag heuer formula 1



Those are way too nice to be worn at work! I've got the Tag F1 as well, I love that thing. It doesn't get worn unless I'm headed out for a special occasion. Usually I wear a pretty standard Omega but it's starting to not keep time very well, might be ready for a new one soon.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 23, 2012)

FireHawk918 said:


> Canman, I can't wear cheap watches, after wearing expensive watches every day for 4 years the light weight cheap watches annoy my wrist and i cant focus.They have a great warranty on them so I'm not too worried. If you can suggest a cheap watch with some weight in the $150-$300 range I'd get it in a heartbeat.



Fossils have some weight to them and look decent. There are some cool Nixons out there as well. 

I do agree it takes some time to get used to a light watch if you're used to wearing that Tag around everywhere. I'd love to see those Breitlings if you have a picture of em!


----------



## BoogieDownMedic (Aug 24, 2012)

I usually carry a Casio Pathfinder but it rarely leaves my bag while I'm working. The free watch I got last EMS week seems to come in handy though


----------

